# kde 3.1 hangs with no network cable

## MyZelF

Hi!

I've just installed Gentoo on my Compaq Presario 2825 with Intel Ether Express onboard NIC. I noticed that kde 3.1 runs extremely slow (5 min to startup, 1 min to bring up a konsole) if the network card module is loaded (e100) and the network cable isn't plugged.

If I start kde with network plugged or unload the e100 module everything works fine. I tried both acpi-sources and ck-sources.

Any suggestion?

----------

## klimg

Same thing here.But with a completely different setup - vanilla sources,sis900 compiled in the kernel.Looks more like a kde issue to me - non kde apps work fine.If it bugs you you can disable the startup of dhcpcd or whatever you use and it will load with normal speed.Don't know how you really fix it.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rijidij

Have you tried booting "nonetwork" (runlevel 2) whenever you're not connected?

----------

## VSAthl

Hi,

maybe your problem is a resolver problem. Make sure your /etc/hosts has the apropriate localhost and "your-machine-name" settings.

maybe you need a hosts entry in the resolv.conf file, too. see the man page of resolv.conf.

Maybe that helps.

Cheers.

----------

## hectorito

And here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=46522 I found the solution.

Add: 

```
127.0.0.1 $HOSTNAME
```

 to /etc/hosts where $HOSTNAME is the name in /etc/hostname.

This worked for me.

----------

